# Another dual purpose living room system



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

My system is pretty solid mid-fi level stuff but it works well for the living room. Currently it consists of

Speakers: AV123 RS450, RSC200 and RSS300 (saving up to replace with a PSB Imagine system)
Subs: Dual SVS PB13-Ultra's
Receiverenon AVR-4306 
Monitor: Samsung 50" Plasma
Sources: PS3, DirectTV HD-DVR, Oppo DV-980H, Adcom GCD-700, Apple TV (new toy, I love it) for streaming lossless from iTunes
External Sub EQ: DSpeaker Anti-Mode 8033
Treatments: 3 DIY bass traps, and various living room stuff (rug, drapes, etc)


I long for when I will be able to have a dedicated HT/Listening room like some of the lucky members here, but in the interim I am enjoying the challenge of building a good sounding system while keeping an eye on the WAF/Aesthetics of it all.

The design of the living room is basically a big "U" with the kitchen & dining area to one side and the foyer and stair to the second floor on the other. Oh, and yes the TV has come down from the neck straining level seen in the pic to a little above the center channel.


----------



## StereoPackRat (May 4, 2009)

This room sounded nowhere near as good when snowmanick started with it. The subs, treatments, and DSpeaker have made a tremendous improvement - proof that persistence and attention to detail count!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Why thank you Scott, I appreciate the compliment. Now its time to rip it all apart and start over, muahahahahahahah.

Don't tell Samantha I said that.


----------

